# Mesothelioma --a new drug trial



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/n...ncer-drug/article-1833486-detail/article.html

I didn't know whether to ask this on here but there are a number of medical people on the forum and I have had a lot of help from you, so here goes.
How can they pick one person and call it a trial.
Shouldn't all Mesothelioma Patients be given a chance or at least a larger number than one.
Is this normal when a new drug is found? How can one be a fair clinical trial?
Isn't it up to us that we take a chance that it might be a cure, we are all terminal anyway so we have nothing to loose.
I'm in a group on Facebook and we all would like to be in the trial.
We have got to wait 5 years before LDE225 is available to all if it works.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Clinical trial*

Mavis, This is a phase l study managed from Leicester, the criteria for entry is quite broad and you can apply to be part of the study A) if you meet the criteria B) if you live near Leicester

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00880308


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for this but I dont live near Leicester but I do Live by Pfizer's at Sandwich so I will contact them and see what Trails they might have then.

I will pass this on to my fellow suffer's on facebook and seems to me we should do more research on what trials are available.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mavis 
I don't think it necessarily follows that the trial is based near a drug company's HQ, it depends on which Hospitals or Universities linked to Hospitals are accepted to participate in the trials. I know Viv was offered participation in one of the trials running at Portsmouth a couple of years ago, but declined. Don't MacMillan have a list of trials that are recruiting?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Clinical trials*

As this is a phase l trial the numbers eligible for trial treatment will be very small, possibly as low as 5 patients and only from the trial investigator, ie:Leicester.

A phase 1 study is to test medicines for the first time in man. The dose of medication will be being tested to find a safe dose.
Northwick Park (elephant man) with the few healthy individuals was a phase l study and look what happened there.

When it is established what that safe but effective dose is, the study will be rolled out to a phase ll study involving more centers, with a few more patients. Only when the results of that study are favourable that the study may be extended to a phase lll study that will involve more patients.

A phase ll or lll study would have been what Viv was offered when she was having treatment.

What is being tested in Leicester will not be available yet outside of Leicester.

This website lists most of the clinical trials available in the UK

http://public.ukcrn.org.uk/search/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Mike the only trial is the one I'm on to see how long a patient lives after the Talc Op.
Also the mixing of the 2 Chemo's Pemetrexed and Cisplatin.
:roll: hmmm maybe I have answered my own Question as I'm already in trials so you cant mix the trial's then.

I realise that its not living near the drug company that matters but surely Pfizers will be able to tell me if there are any Drug Trials in a Hospital near me.

I know about Mistleto for example but I believe thats in Germany.

I have been told I will be referred to the Royal Marsden when I'm at the last stage of the disease.

I hope Viv is doing OK Mike and rested after her holiday.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Clinical trials*



an99uk said:


> As this is a phase l trial the numbers eligible for trial treatment will be very small, possibly as low as 5 patients and only from the trial investigator, ie:Leicester.
> 
> A phase 1 study is to test medicines for the first time in man. The dose of medication will be being tested to find a safe dose.
> Northwick Park (elephant man) with the few healthy individuals was a phase l study and look what happened there.
> ...


Yes I see what you mean http://www.cnn.com/2006/HEALTH/03/15/uk.clinical/index.html
I remember that.

I will bury my head in your link and research Thanks.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Clinical trials*

What was very interesting after the Northwick Park episode was recruitment into clinical trials actually increased.

Mavis, have sent you a PM


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

34321019 MESOVATS - Prospective randomised controlled trial of video-assisted thoracoscopic (VATS) cytoreductive pleurectomy compared to talc pleurodesis in patients with suspected or proven malignant mesothelioma. Open Interventional 

I think thats the trial Im in already at Guy's Hospital.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Clinical trials*

Brilliant....well done

It's a good study and recruiting well. It's open here at Leeds SJUH.


----------

